# Amtrak Salaries?



## Donald (May 17, 2021)

After looking at AMTRAK job listings, I wonder what the pay scale is for train employees, and how paid, by the month, week, hour or the trip.


----------



## me_little_me (May 17, 2021)

This is NOT an Amtrak owned site. It is a site of passengers who are concerned about and want to promote good Amtrak service.

I suggest you contact Amtrak directly and ask that question to get a more accurate information rather than asking for guesstimates from people here.


----------



## PaTrainFan (May 17, 2021)

Or try such sites as Glassdoor and the like. Lots of useful information can be learned.


----------

